# Study Abroad Which Uni?



## Adri (May 28, 2009)

Hey peeps,

I live in The Netherlands. In January 2010 im going to study in Australia, but i dont know which university to choose. My specialization is Marketing and i want to know which of these schools that im going to mention has a good reputation for Marketing.

U. of Adelaide
U. of Ballarat
Charles Sturt U
Swinburn U of Technology
Australian Catholic U

I dont know much of Australia, but reading through the forms i'm very interested in going to Melbourne... but which Uni  
I also want to ask about the living costs etc. 

I look forward i hearing your feedbacks, 

Greets from HOlland...

Adriana


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I went to Swinburne so I would be more than happy to talk about my experience there. The main campus in Hawthorn, just outside of Melbourne, about 6km from the CBD is small and there isn't much in the way of sporting facilities. Hawthorn though is one of the nicest parts of Melbourne and the most expensive, but you can still find some budget accommodation near the university. Lots of nice cafes, restaurants and pubs in the area. 

Swinburne seems to focus a lot on working with industry and organizing work experience as part of your course, so students already have work experience when they graduate. Since it is smallish, it has a nice community feel to the place and the staff are generally laid back and approachable. 

Sorry, I don't know much about the other universities. Ballarat is a small town outside of Melbourne. Adelaide is smaller and more quiet compared to Melbourne. 

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## coldfusion (Apr 26, 2011)

can u tell me is university of technology Sydney is good university ? and should i take admission in that university or not please reply me as soon as possible ?


----------



## annalee_ledda (Apr 18, 2011)

*which uni is best in Melbourne for Master?*

Hi There,

To advise you in short, Monash University. Swinburn and CQU are also good for studying Marketing. But my friend if you are also thinking of migrating in Australia. studying accounting would be more fruitful.

Compare to the other city Sydney , Melbourne is cheaper to live and study. the cost of varies person to person however $1000 AUD is what generally students spends for



Adri said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> I live in The Netherlands. In January 2010 im going to study in Australia, but i dont know which university to choose. My specialization is Marketing and i want to know which of these schools that im going to mention has a good reputation for Marketing.
> 
> ...


----------



## annalee_ledda (Apr 18, 2011)

*THE BEST UNI for MARKETING*

Hi there,
To advise in short, we advise Monash , Swinburne and CQU as some of the good university for studying Marketing. However if you are really thinking of migrating in Australia, studying accounting would be more fruitful.
In Regards the cost, it of course varies person to person, however generally speaking a student spends AUD 1000 per month for his/her living. If you want to more please email us at info ATavecinfoDOTcomDOTau



Adri said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> I live in The Netherlands. In January 2010 im going to study in Australia, but i dont know which university to choose. My specialization is Marketing and i want to know which of these schools that im going to mention has a good reputation for Marketing.
> 
> ...


----------



## AdamK (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe this post is still open and you can find some mind opening details about top universities in Australia. Top Five Universities for the International Student Who Wants Australian Higher Education


----------



## ClaudiaPolifka (May 21, 2011)

Hi!
I am currently at the University of Sydney doing my masters in international business and love it. The student body is very multinational, the uni offers great support in terms of future careers, motivates students to get engaged in societies and shape the student lives themselves. It is a very expensive University but I enjoy going there everyday and have not experienced back things yet


----------



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

What is your opinion about 

University of New Castle Australia.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

ClaudiaPolifka said:


> Hi!
> I am currently at the University of Sydney doing my masters in international business and love it. The student body is very multinational, the uni offers great support in terms of future careers, motivates students to get engaged in societies and shape the student lives themselves. It is a very expensive University but I enjoy going there everyday and have not experienced back things yet


i claudia good to hear that you are having a great time..I am joining International Business course in Monash...Can you pls let me know the job opportunities of this course after Masters.

Thanks
Ajith


----------

